# PLS Labor Day steam



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The annual end of summer steam up was well attended. Thanks for all those who worked to setup and prepare for this event: Mike and Barb for their portable and the "rail gang" of PLS members for the club track. One might notice a frequency of a given locomotive in the film due to its popularity. Also, a quick glimpse of coal fired boiler work progress shown in the film. It was good to see the Michigan steam group (Bob, Will, Tom) attending. Once again video quality choose HD (I have no idea why it does not default to the setting).


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Great video!

I do love the T1, what an amazing locomotive.

Hopefully one of these days I will be able to get out there to the PLS, though it is an 8 hour drive from where I live.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the videos Charles. The T1's are georgous. I am afraid the 'end of summer' in Katy has been postponed until December. It is so hot we did not even have a labort day meet. Our next big steam up is for the end of November.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video Charles, but what I would like to know is "Which is the K-4". Is she second from the right side. All look great


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 02 Sep 2012 12:24 PM 
Great video Charles, but what I would like to know is "Which is the K-4". Is she second from the right side. All look great Art
Below is a link of the photo in the video showing the K4 with new coal fired boiler in the Brunswick green wrapper...

Boiler work


----------



## jps2102 (Aug 18, 2012)

I must say that there is nothing like a steam engine running no matter what scale it is in. Thanks for sharig. what are the two gauges of railroad??G and ???


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By jps2102 on 03 Sep 2012 02:20 PM 
I must say that there is nothing like a steam engine running no matter what scale it is in. Thanks for sharig. what are the two gauges of railroad??G and ???


The Pennsylvania Live Steamers have 7.25", 4.75", and 45mm gauge track.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

CR 

They also have 3.5in gauge for 1:16 and 2.5in gauge, both on the ground. No elevated tracks for the smaller scales at PLS.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Charles, thanks for the video - very well done. To everyone else at PLS, thanks for the hospitality. Although some of us can make it only once or twice a year, we are always welcomed as if we are regulars. Harry, Paul, Mike, Jim, Charles, Bob, Ryan, Brittany, Joe, Kathy and so many others who do so much, often behind the scenes, thank you! The Michiganders are already talking about our next visit. Even light rain didn't stop the running. Then there was the night time run on the 7 1/4" gauge layout with a couple Gauge 1 locos leaving plumes of more than 20' down in valley - FABULOUS! Also, we can't forget the BBQ, swap tables, kitchen goodies, smell of "stinky" coal, whistles, real live chuffs of many beats, rumbles of small diesels and of course, the constant chatter - teachers, students, guests, operators with problems to be solved and of solutions [and often parts] offered to keep our equipment running smoothly. 

Thanks again and we'll see you in 2013.

Best regards, 
Will


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Is that a ground layout and a table top layout or is that a ground layout into a table top layout? I know I saw videos of that layout before, very neat concept! Great video!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video. Wish I was able to attend (Had to work the holiday weekend ugh) Thanks for posting a video.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

As Will said,Thanks for a great Weekend,Great Steamers and a Great place to run My new T1


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob,
Good looking train. At 30 seconds in the video, I didn't realise you were making horns now. Wasn't aware that the T-1 had one either like the GS-4.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Bruce,As Gomer Piles said "Suprise, Suprise Sgt Carter


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

And of course, we did some night running...


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

And lots of T1s...

Bob Weltyk's...



Ryan's...



Will Lindley's...


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

For a few of my pics, click here.
http://www.mssls.info/TomM/Pensy Labor Day 2012/index.html


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Same pictures, different presentation, click here. Which one do you like better?


Try watching in the full screen mode.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Tom 

Great pictures, but: 
a] the MrBurns app hung my system [ more than once] 
b] I find it less enjoyable to look at a photo album that is preset as a slide show with fixed timing so that I cannot stop it and study the details of a photo. Also, the constant movement discourages the viewer from studying any of the details in an image. 

Please reconsider your method of presentation. I know your app is supposed to make it easier for your photo album to be viewed on multiple platforms, etc, but we are not all enamored of using the latest gadget. 

Thanks for posting the pics. It was nice to see some of the MI gang again.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom
I am not in favor of moving still photos. It keeps me from seeing the details. Nevertheless, nice photos.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl,

We need to see you @ DH next year.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

And then there was my best running locomotive, a 37 year old Aster Schools Class, pulling those magnificent David Leech Coaches...


----------

